# Orchid show in Colombia



## Guarceñosis (Aug 1, 2019)

This is by far the best orchid show in Colombia and it takes place in Medellin during the Flower Festival. It will have plants from all the main orchid societies. AOS judges participate in the event.
Has any one attended to this show before?


----------

